# cycle days getting shorter every month



## Stephanie

hi my cycle days are getting shorter every month,

just before I got married:wedding: in september I was 34 days every cycle for years:thumbup: then as soon as married went to 38 days. the next month went to 32 and last cycle went to 30. :shrug:
I have PCOS and did not ovulate the 2 months before wedding but did the last 2 months.

I do not know what to do now should i go to doctors:cry:??? I am 37 now and trying for number 2. 

Any one else have this problem:shrug:????

Fed up with every one saying 
''try not to think about it. you think about getting pregnant too much.''
''you are too stressed about it all''
''dont think about it and it will happen'':wacko:


:kiss::hug:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Cycles can change all the time, particularly as we get older. The PCOS doesn't help any, I am sure. My younger sis has PCOS and when she got pregnant with her nearly 3 year old, even after they figured out she was pregnant, it took a while to figure out how much. Turns out it was right before the wedding and she was trying to regulate so she didn't have AF for a honeymoon.

It is also possible you are entering peri-menopause but even if that is true, there are plenty of mamas who got there after that. If you are still ovulating and have a decent lutal phase, I wouldn't worry too much. If you are having a short lutal phase, you might see a doctor to see if they can help you lengthen it.

Good Luck!!


----------



## 40yearoldmum

Hi
Im the same just the last few months up to September I was always 29 days with ovulation on the 16th day. September cycle it went to 30 days with ov on DC17 then last month it was 27 days with ovulation on CD14 Up to now I always have a lutela phase of 13. This month Im getting all the signals of imminent ovulation and Im only on CD 12 so we will see.
Im querying what it is too, luteal phase is staying at 13 days though.
Im 40 and 6 months


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi - my cycles shortened from 28 to 24 days and my FS was quite concerned about it as it CAN be a sign of peri-menopause. She did all the tests and right enough I had a high FSH and very low AFC. (I was only 35 at the time so it was quite a shock). I'm not saying that this will be the same for you obviously but I would go and see if you can get tested so at least you will know. I was quite annoyed with myself that I had left it so long to go and get myself looked at (we were ttc for 1 1/2 years before I went to see the FS). She tried various things, but in the end it was just 4 months after my first appt with her that I got my BFP (eventually using clomid and IUI).


----------



## DressageDiva

Hi
Can you explain to me about the luteal phase as my cycle has gone from 30 days to 28 days, i ovulated on day 20 this month which seemed very late to me but you ladies seem to know so much more than me!!

Sorry I didnt mean to hijack your thread Stephanie, i wish you lots of luck too xx


----------



## HappyDaze

DressageDiva said:


> Hi
> Can you explain to me about the luteal phase as my cycle has gone from 30 days to 28 days, i ovulated on day 20 this month which seemed very late to me but you ladies seem to know so much more than me!!
> 
> Sorry I didnt mean to hijack your thread Stephanie, i wish you lots of luck too xx

I'm no expert, but from what I know - you do need your luteal phase to be at least 10 days - ideally no less than 11/12 really to allow for implantation. I don't think you can really judge on a single cycle though as everyone can have 'off' cycles. If you find that your luteal phase is short over a few cycles, then you should see someone about it. mine was only 12 days and so the first thing my FS did was prescribe progesterone to try and lengthen it - it didnt' actually work for me so we tried clomid... (I never got a chance to see if it lengthened my cycle as I got my BFP).


----------



## DressageDiva

HappyDaze said:


> DressageDiva said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> Can you explain to me about the luteal phase as my cycle has gone from 30 days to 28 days, i ovulated on day 20 this month which seemed very late to me but you ladies seem to know so much more than me!!
> 
> Sorry I didnt mean to hijack your thread Stephanie, i wish you lots of luck too xx
> 
> I'm no expert, but from what I know - you do need your luteal phase to be at least 10 days - ideally no less than 11/12 really to allow for implantation. I don't think you can really judge on a single cycle though as everyone can have 'off' cycles. If you find that your luteal phase is short over a few cycles, then you should see someone about it. mine was only 12 days and so the first thing my FS did was prescribe progesterone to try and lengthen it - it didnt' actually work for me so we tried clomid... (I never got a chance to see if it lengthened my cycle as I got my BFP).Click to expand...

Thank you very much, I will see what happens this month/next month

xx


----------



## Omi

Just wanted to add something to the highjacking. A normal luteal phase is considered to be between 10 and 16 days. 12-14 is considered perfect but even where someone has a 10 day lp many conceive as the so-called normal is different from everyone and if you normally have a short cycle i.e. ov early a 10 lp would be fine, but maybe not so fine if you have a 32 days cycle and ov at say day 20. Its all about what is normal to your cycle but generally 12-14 is considered perfect - not too short and not too long.

Your ov can change from month to month whereas the lp rarely changes maybe once or twice a year and even then a day or 2 either way. 

Id also say that the sooner we start ttc the sooner all these little things we didn't pay so much attention to suddenly seem to loom larger. Im sure i had a day or 2 difference in my cycle before i started ttc but i never really paid attention 'sort of' knowing my cycle was about 30 days and expecting af around a certain day. Now if it doesn't come at that date and i know my lp has gone over by a day its all 'good god - what has gone wrong" iukwim? Lol!

Oh, to only be back in the innocent days pre-ttc, ha, ha!! 

Count the days from your ov and that's your lp - it is really good to know, i feel anyway as af rarely ever deviates from her expected arrival (the b***h!! :))

All the best hun and good luck!

Omi xxx


----------



## DressageDiva

Omi said:


> Just wanted to add something to the highjacking. A normal luteal phase is considered to be between 10 and 16 days. 12-14 is considered perfect but even where someone has a 10 day lp many conceive as the so-called normal is different from everyone and if you normally have a short cycle i.e. ov early a 10 lp would be fine, but maybe not so fine if you have a 32 days cycle and ov at say day 20. Its all about what is normal to your cycle but generally 12-14 is considered perfect - not too short and not too long.
> 
> Your ov can change from month to month whereas the lp rarely changes maybe once or twice a year and even then a day or 2 either way.
> 
> Id also say that the sooner we start ttc the sooner all these little things we didn't pay so much attention to suddenly seem to loom larger. Im sure i had a day or 2 difference in my cycle before i started ttc but i never really paid attention 'sort of' knowing my cycle was about 30 days and expecting af around a certain day. Now if it doesn't come at that date and i know my lp has gone over by a day its all 'good god - what has gone wrong" iukwim? Lol!
> 
> Oh, to only be back in the innocent days pre-ttc, ha, ha!!
> 
> Count the days from your ov and that's your lp - it is really good to know, i feel anyway as af rarely ever deviates from her expected arrival (the b***h!! :))
> 
> All the best hun and good luck!
> 
> Omi xxx

Fab post, thank you:flower:


----------



## Stephanie

hi thanks for the fed back.
do not worry about the hijack all info is good info.
I am going to doctors if i do not get my BFP this month and get tested. they say I have to have been trying for 6 months at my age before they will see me.

not sure if going to happen for me but will try.

thanks again ladies x


----------



## DressageDiva

Stephanie said:


> hi thanks for the fed back.
> do not worry about the hijack all info is good info.
> I am going to doctors if i do not get my BFP this month and get tested. they say I have to have been trying for 6 months at my age before they will see me.
> 
> not sure if going to happen for me but will try.
> 
> thanks again ladies x

Keep us posted, good luck! x


----------



## Stephanie

Well it has happened again another 2 days off cycle now down to 28. i really hope i am not going through early menopause ( how ever it is spelt)
Going to have to go to doctors now. Need tests now


----------



## DressageDiva

Stephanie said:


> Well it has happened again another 2 days off cycle now down to 28. i really hope i am not going through early menopause ( how ever it is spelt)
> Going to have to go to doctors now. Need tests now

I ordered some ov kits from ebay but with the snow they havnt arrived, and as im unemployed at the moment I cant afford to buy any more so I cant check this month :( im sure early menopause isnt as common as everyone says, dont worry it might even out??

xx


----------



## Stephanie

I have booked my smear test and the first doctors appiontment to start the long process of getting sorted out. wll start diet after christmas so hope that helps.
will also try anything else to help. going to put off trying for this month and see what happens next. 

I really hope it is not menopause. I woke up a few nights ago in a lot of sweat and bed covers were wet. 

sounding worse very day I know. getting me down a lot now. will keep you up to date when i get more news.


----------



## Stephanie

DressageDiva said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> Well it has happened again another 2 days off cycle now down to 28. i really hope i am not going through early menopause ( how ever it is spelt)
> Going to have to go to doctors now. Need tests now
> 
> I ordered some ov kits from ebay but with the snow they havnt arrived, and as im unemployed at the moment I cant afford to buy any more so I cant check this month :( im sure early menopause isnt as common as everyone says, dont worry it might even out??
> 
> xxClick to expand...

thanks i really hope it not whats going on. I am 37 now and have had lots of problems in the womb area anyway. 

do not worry about testing just go for it like normal. you will know by CM and BBT if you take it every day. 
It worked for me the first time I recored BBT. helps taking as much info as poss.

good luck :hugs:


----------



## DressageDiva

Stephanie said:


> DressageDiva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> Well it has happened again another 2 days off cycle now down to 28. i really hope i am not going through early menopause ( how ever it is spelt)
> Going to have to go to doctors now. Need tests now
> 
> I ordered some ov kits from ebay but with the snow they havnt arrived, and as im unemployed at the moment I cant afford to buy any more so I cant check this month :( im sure early menopause isnt as common as everyone says, dont worry it might even out??
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> thanks i really hope it not whats going on. I am 37 now and have had lots of problems in the womb area anyway.
> 
> do not worry about testing just go for it like normal. you will know by CM and BBT if you take it every day.
> It worked for me the first time I recored BBT. helps taking as much info as poss.
> 
> good luck :hugs:Click to expand...

Well im 36, lets keep positive!!! x


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies - I know no-one has posted here in a while but just wanted to see how your tests had gone? 

can see lots of lovely bfps so congratulations ladies and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond 

Im a bit concerned as all my mams side of the family have had early menopause (sometimes in their 20s and mostly in 30s and at the latest 42) Im nearly 36 and my cycles have reduced from around 48 days this time last year to now 20 something days (with a hsg, clomid and 2 mmcs in between) I also have pcos - do you think I should be worried?


----------



## Stephanie

wow i think you should get to the doctors and have some blood test to make sure all ok.

I have had some done and now need more but doctor told me i was too young for early menopause. make sure the doctor listens to you and not fob you off saying you are too young.

good luck x


----------



## Rowan75

thanks stephanie :) maybe Im not being paranoid after all!


----------



## Natsby

Hi, I´m 37 and my cycle just changed too for no apparent reason. It was always 30 days and has dropped to 25 now. I asked my doctor what she thought when I was there about something else and she said not to worry, that cycles change throughout our lives and as long as it is between 25 and 31 days they don´t worry at all. She didn´t mention any thing about it indicating menopause and she knows I´m ttc. So hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## inkdchick

im now 44 and for the last 3 years of us trying my cycles have gone from 28 to 24 -27 days and apparantly its normal as we get older and as long as we still get our periods and they are not shorter than 23 days long then there is no problem with us getting pregnant, according to a F.S. 
SO dont worry just relax and let it happen, P.M.A. thats what im doing. Good Luck xx


----------



## Stephanie

hi guys thank you for all you kind words.

just to let you know that my cycle has gone back up again. this cycle i was 32 days. really thought i was pregnant but sad to say not this time. I am very hopefull that things are sorting themselfs out now and off to doctor for more tests and stuff on monday as I had to go for 21 days blood test for progesterone a few weeks ago and it was 8.8 so doctor wanted to see me(as they want to see 10 or above). i did not ovulate upto that date as he was going by my 28 days i told him i was last cycle. but i carried on doing the ovulation tests after the date i should have and i ovulated on day 21 not 18 so this could have thrown all the results out the window. maybe i will have to have another test but 7dpo and not on day 21. see what he says on monday.

thanks again

x


----------



## inkdchick

goods luck stephanie wish you all the best xx


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Stephanie (et al)

Have you considered herbal medicine? Vitex agnus castus is supposed to be very good for regulating the cycle. I started seeing a herbalist in early January and feel pretty positive. Following a 12 week m/c in late November my cycle is already back to a 'perfect 28 days with ovulation at 14 days and vitex agnus castus (also known as chasteberry) is one of the things she has prescribed for me


----------



## inkdchick

well hun i really hope that it works for you xx


----------



## Stephanie

hi guys thanks for the herbal info. i will look into it.

I am now going to hospital next friday to see a specialist see what they say.
i hope all goes fast and next appointment is not going to be too far away.

will keep upto date

Thanks again


----------



## inkdchick

ive been going through my diaries over the last few days and have found an interesting find. My cycles actually went from 28 days to 24 - 27 days at the age of 40 !. Strange i know but when ia sked the doc today he said its a normal thing as its our bodies getting ready for the eventual Menopause years , i suppose when you look at it in detail that actually make sense .


----------

